

Microsoft Office 2016 for Mac Preview - sethvargo
http://products.office.com/en-US/mac/mac-preview

======
myrandomcomment
Keynote is better then PPT in so many ways. For docs we use google docs
because of the collaboration or the wiki. Evernote for everything random.
Excel is still kill app however for most things numbers and Google docs is
coming close.

~~~
sturakov
I'm curious, have you tried out OneNote?? I find the structure of OneNote an
improvement over Evernote in many ways.

~~~
myrandomcomment
Not the new version. Your comment has prompted me to plan to have a look at
it, however I have a ton invested in Evernote so it is going to have to be so
much better to force a switch. Thanks!

------
RealCasually
A free download for all Mac users.

~~~
sturakov
Sweet!

